

Is Money Always the best Way to Reward Employees? - jrs235
http://www.mikemichalowicz.com/convert-recurring-model-increase-revenue/

======
chrisbennet
A thoughtful gift (emphasis on thoughtful) is nice. Nice is good. Frankly,
just getting any sort of verbal, sincere "atta boy" is a great motivator.

Rewards are not a replacement for proper compensation.

That said, I think it is also fair to ask: "Is money the best way to reward
companies?" ;-)

